# DU SIM Card



## Louismkd (Dec 23, 2014)

All,

I arrived in Dubai about 3 weeks ago and bought a DU SIM card not long after. I've been having issues with it ever since.

I keep getting calls from other Dubai numbers (+971), as soon as I answer they hang up. I phone back, and they reject the call. This doesnt happen all the time, but its happening weekly.

The final straw was this morning. Got woken up by my phone ringing at 6am, then it rang again immediately after. I answered and boom they hang up. The number isn't the same every time. I just got another call now. Exactly same thing, although this time I was able to hear some rustling for about 1.5secs. I was still annoyed from this monring, so I just kepting ring the number back, they reject it every time. I finally got a text saying 'sorry'.

Anyway, the SIM is in the equivalent of a Nokia 3310. Obviously it doesn't have whatsapp. My friend added my number 2 weeks ago and checked it on Whatsapp and my number had a picture of some Pakistani girl and a status of 'available' (130 days ago). I guess the number was recycled. Whats weird, is I've just checked it again, and its a different picture. Same girl, different photo.

Im not a Whatsapp expert, but how is this person changing her profile pic on my number when I don't even have the ability to download Whatsapp, let alone use it.

Sorry for the long post, but this is confusing me and the calls are starting to p**s me. off. Does anyone have any ideas whats going on? If the numbers recycled, you'd think they ring and say 'opps wrong number' but they immediately hang up and reject my calls back.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Just change the number


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a complete history of the previous owners renewals for car, TV service, DEWA etc 

All you can do if you cannot swap the number is to use the block caller feature on your phone if it has one - iPhones do, not sure about Android but would be surprised if it didn't.


----------



## calhart (Jan 18, 2013)

as for the what's app, you need to register the number to a phone, she is using the old what's app with her phone, until it is registered somewhere else she will be able to carry on using it even though the SIM card for that number isn't in her phone.
so just get or borrow a phone and register with what's app, immediately she will be disconnected


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

calhart said:


> as for the what's app, you need to register the number to a phone, she is using the old what's app with her phone, until it is registered somewhere else she will be able to carry on using it even though the SIM card for that number isn't in her phone.
> so just get or borrow a phone and register with what's app, immediately she will be disconnected


Only 6 years late!


----------

